# Game Thread: Portland Trail Blazers vs. Dallas Mavericks (Game 4)



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Rule Change Benefits Blazers*

In the old playoff format, the Blazers would now be on summer vacation. But in this new format, we're still ALIVE.

Go Blazers!!!

Believe Harder.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Your right. Why feel bad losing three straight when we can lose four straight. Thank you NBA.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: Rule Change Benefits Blazers*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> In the old playoff format, the Blazers would now be on summer vacation. But in this new format, we're still ALIVE.
> 
> Go Blazers!!!
> ...


Actually, I'd rather see the Blazers going home. They won't win anyway. Why prolong this? Time to blow up this team of stupid players.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Blazers don't deserve to not lose at home. They haven't earned the right to at least win on the road, instead of in Portland.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

LOL! So many non-believers. It's not like Dallas is killing us. We've been right there in the 4th qtr of every game this series. What goes up must come down. The Blazers always start winning when things are going badly. This is still a series.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*I guarantee Rasheed Wallace will score 35+ on Sunday.*

Nuff said.

Go Blazers


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed, 

You've started at least 8 threads on this first page.

Why don't you guarantee us something more useful and meaningful, like guaranteeing you won't start any more threads?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> Speed,
> 
> You've started at least 8 threads on this first page.
> ...


Will u create the screenname "Speed" if u are a mature man? Mature people give mature responses, geeks give geeky repsonese. No, not baiting but to teach a kid a thing or two. Stop posting meaningless stuff !DELETED by GYM RAT 

John - you should consider writing in a style that resembles the english language. I do not even understand what you said . Gym Rat


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Why is this a series, Speed?

Portland cannot stop them on defense. You cannot come even close to beating a team if you can't beat them on defense. Portland has been trying to just outscore them, and that's nearly impossible. You need to hold them to a reasonable amount of points.


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

Sheed better have a good game. I think we need to pick up the tempo and play with a little bit of pride and win game 4. This is just plain sad. If we win game 4 then maybe we can win game 5. I am not saying we can win this series, but we are a much better team then we are playing, even without DA and Pip. We need to win a couple times to show the league and the fans that. I also think that Patterson or Randolph should start the game with Sheed playing the 3, instead of Wells playing the 4 like in game 3. Randolph can play the 4 and Wells can play the 2 covering Finley, which just makes sense.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

John, was that the most mature response you could come up with? Practice what you preach.

Brewmaster- did you say anything meaningful about the Blazers in YOUR post? actually you said nothing about the Blazers and what you did say was meaningless. practice what YOU preach too.

Go Blazers


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Figures*

Wouldn't surprise me...he ONLY does the amazing when it doesn't matter...:uhoh:


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=5><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=blue>Dallas Mavericks</font></font></center>

<center>4-27-03
TV: TNT
5:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_
 *VS* 

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
???*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (0-3) Dallas (3-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

It'll be Sheed's showcase game. He'll show why he should be traded.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Hey, could a moderator put in the beginning of the thread title "GAME THREAD:" for me? I forgot.  

Thanks.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

:banghead:

I looked and looked, but I could not find a broom emoticon

:mob:

The crowd goes wild....


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

TP3, why do you say it doesn't matter? It's the Blazers most important game of the year!


----------



## radtech77 (Apr 26, 2003)

The X factor has got to be how Patterson does off the bench and how Sabonis does. Sabonis' play does depend on how much he gets played. Patterson, however, will get play and if he can give us the heart and effort he gave last game, then that will make a difference. What we also need, is some kind of effort from Sheed to stave off the embarassment of being swept a third year in a row. I want to see us win 1 game. Wells will give the effort, I guarentee that. Hopefully his shot will fall. If that happens, then we should be able to pick up one lousy game to give the home fans something. Then we can go from there. Obciously, we just take it all one game at a time at this point. This next game needs to be there biggest game of the season. If they win, I bet Pip comes back for game 5.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

There's only one key to game 4: making defensive stops.

If we can't do that, being down 5 feels like being down 14.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Bottom line is our "stars" (Sheed and Bonzi) need to play like stars and we need to stay with Dirk and contain Nash. Never underestimate STEVE NASH! 

We HAVE to have a different defensive gameplan. DON'T LEAVE DIRK!!!! Play 4 on 4 with the rest and take Dirk out!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wouldn't it be cool if we beat them by 20 tomorrow???



<A HREF="http://www.bracketmaker.com/scripts-bracketmaker/tlist.cfm?tid=36871">"One game at a Time"</A>


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

another big question for tonight's game: will coach cheeks help the fat lady sing?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Key to success:

One thing and one thing only.

DON'T ZONE UP!

The Mavericks shoot far too sharply to use a zone. I couldn't believe how much zone was thrown out there on Friday. That's why the blazers gave up something like 13 3's (along with hot Dallas shooting, that would not have been hot if the blazers played well off the pick-and-roll and didn't continually use zone.)


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I will say it again, Must win game! I wonder if anyone is listening.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Here's my two biggest keys to the game:

1) The Blazers must learn how to defend the pick and roll with Dirk. Don't allow Dirk open three pointers!!

2) Damon must not be a defensive liability on defense. He has to play harder, quicker, and smarter to overcome his shortcomings. And if he doesn't, McInnis needs to be in there.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

They need to recognize the mismatch is coming, before the pick and roll is coming. 

Consistant D.... heck DEFENSE at all. They just have not played good D at all this whole series. Playing great D leads to a better transition game, and fast break opportunities.

Outrebound them.

40 rebounds +
35 free throws attempted
30 assists or more
13 turnovers or less


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

*Lets get this party started!*

*GO BLAZERS!* 

:djparty:


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

they need to guard DIRK!!!! damn that pick and roll









this might be the outcome


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

No Sabonis. Back spasms.

Great.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> No Sabonis. Back spasms.
> 
> Great.


are you SERIOUS


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> are you SERIOUS


...as a heart attack.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

great.. No Pip, Da or Sabas... :nonono:

they look energized today...

this lineup most of us wanted to see more of...
Damon, Wells, Sheed, Randolph and Davis
:ghug:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

if Sabas is out, then why in God's name are we starting Randolph?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Ouch! Let's hope that Randolph can settle down a bit. Those two early turnovers were not a good sign.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

So far, I like that the Blazers are playing with aggression - not conceding at all that this series is over. I like that they are attacking the basket and that both Bradley and LaFrentz are again in early foul trouble. And I like the fact that the Mavericks shooting seems to have cooled off a bit from their 50% clip of the first three games. Hopefully all three will continue throughout the game.

And, yes, Randolph seems to have settled down. Man, if he could have completed that pass to a wide open Rasheed on the breakaway.....:sigh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

26-23 after one.

I like that Dallas had 9 PF's in the first. And that must have been a personal record for FTA's for Davis. Too bad his missed his last 3 to finish up 6 for 10. But if the Blazers can keep the Dallas big men in foul trouble....

But Damon is still a defensive liability. Looks like Mo might play McInnis and Daniels in the second quarter as the backcourt.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Portland should try to win tonight.

Then they should work their asses off to win Tuesday.

Then they should use the Rose Garden crowd to take it back to Dallas

And then use the momentum from that game to win the series.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

At least they are attacking and playing D...

good effort so far...


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

There's no game on Tuesday. Game 5 is on Wednesday.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I'd rather see us let their Guards take it to the hole, than to watch Dirk hit jump shot after jump shot against our Guards off the switches.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Who would have thought that Damon would become so crucial to our team's chances of winning? With DA and Pip both gone, Damon has to play well for us to have a chance at all.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Bonzi's shot should count as three points. In Dallas, both Nash and Dirk were allowed to score for three when they stepped on the line!!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Yep. Look at him go! 8 whopping points at the half. He is absolutely carrying this team!


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Bonzi's shot should count as three points. In Dallas, both Nash and Dirk were allowed to score for three when they stepped on the line!!


Since you reminded me of that, I agree!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Can we buy ANYTHING????*

Good grief, I am starting to have a pity party, Van Exel freaking travels then gets a half court three, dirk is throwing in everything with a hand in thier face, I just want ONE GAME, please JUST ONE! AND WHY IS DAMON EVEN PLAYING!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Fork, you'll see....

it's not where you start, it's where you finish


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Not a bad first half considering no DA, Pip or Sabas.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: I guarantee Rasheed Wallace will score 35+ on Sunday.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Nuff said.
> 
> Go Blazers


I love being optimistic too,but you are crossing the line, Sheed isn't even demanding the ball, the only way we will win is if Cheeks freaking learns how to not have a daniles damon/j mac starting back court and where is yega?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Riiiiiiiiiiigghhhhttt...

That'd be the first time ever that Sheed has accepted the responsibility to lead this team. I'd be absolutely shocked if he gets even close to 35.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Why is Damon playing? Are you crazy?

A) He's the best point guard we have and he has 18 games of winning playoff experience.

B) He has an outside shot. With Derek Anderson out, not to mention Pippen, it's absolutely ESSENTIAL that Damon is out there.

I know Damon has shortcomings, but we have no choice but to go with the most experience PG and the best outside shooter with both Pip and DA out.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

DELETED by Gym Rat Sheed has led this team COUNTLESS times, he is our leading scorer, he has taken over in the 4th over and over all career, and he has hit nearly 10 game winning shots in his career, including 2 this year. Did you miss our last game against the Lakers?

Go Blazers


----------



## Sheedfan30 (Apr 17, 2003)

*I think this one is over...*

That half court buzzer beater could swing all sorts of momentum, and while the Blazers played a solid first half, again they switch way too much on the screen and rolls, refuse to guard the perimeter, and take posessions off defensively. They also are only 10-16 at the foul line, which is terrible. The man taking all the FT's is the man you'd least like to be on the line...Dale Davis.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> You're insane. Sheed has led this team COUNTLESS times, he is our leading scorer, he has taken over in the 4th over and over all career, and he has hit nearly 10 game winning shots in his career, including 2 this year. Did you miss our last game against the Lakers?
> 
> Go Blazers


that last game over la was like 2 weeks ago, Sheed DOES NOT want to be our leader and take the offensive load, if it is anyone it will be Bonzi,at least he puts up more then 10 shots a game.:|


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

And not to mention Cheeks MORONIC sub patterns or lack thier of of one. NO MAS DAMON PRETTY PLEASE WITH WEED ON TOP...maybe?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> I know Damon has shortcomings.......


_Short_comings. Hmmmmm......is that some kind of freudian slip?


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, the man taking all the FTs is the man you absolutely WANT to see at the line. It means that their big men are getting in foul trouble, as opposed to OUR big men. Now THAT would be trouble cuz we have nothing in reserve.

This is far from over. I'm just worried about Game 6 on Friday. THAT will be an inTENSE game.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

2 weeks ago COUNTS. Fork said Sheed hadn't EVER taken responsibility for the team. Sheed has taken more shots than anyone on the team.

Go Blazers


----------



## Sheedfan30 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Wow...*

Didn't know you absolutely want 6-10 foul shooters on the line.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Why is Damon playing? Are you crazy?
> 
> A) He's the best point guard we have and he has 18 games of winning playoff experience.
> ...


No you are the crazy one....he is HORRIBLE! He dribbles the shot clock down to about 12 seconds each time making us hurry up our offense in a short amount of time,and he is the sole reason why we double team nash, place j-mac over damon please! And you do NOT beat Dallas with outside shooting, you take it to the hole and terrorize them in the paint, damon does not do that.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You have to look at the WHOLE picture.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Wow...*



> Originally posted by <b>Sheedfan30</b>!
> Didn't know you absolutely want 6-10 foul shooters on the line.


yea...i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You can't GET to the hole if they clog the paint because your outside shooters aren't worth guarding.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> 2 weeks ago COUNTS. Fork said Sheed hadn't EVER taken responsibility for the team. Sheed has taken more shots than anyone on the team.
> 
> Go Blazers


If you want to go 2 weeks back then lets...Sheed was non-existent for much of hte 2nd half, he just happened to be in the right place at the right time, and he made one shot.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

A: Stop the name calling.

B: So what if Wallace hit a game winner once this season? That doesn't mean he stepped up tp lead the team when it matters. He wasn't there all game long. He didn't demand the ball. He only hit that shot because he was floating out where he doesn't really belong. 18 pts before that shot. That's not stepping up. That's average.

It was Wells that stepped up in that Lakers game. Wallace had 3 rebounds. 3. 3 measly rebounds. That shows me a lot about what Rasheed Wallace does in a tough situation. He doesn't step up. He's not a leader. He's weak.

How about Sheed's performance in even bigger games...this series. Nice Defense on Nowitzki Sheed. Dirk's only going off for 35 a night. While Sheed once again disappears. It's sad.

That's your leader? Gimme a break.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> You can't GET to the hole if they clog the paint because your outside shooters aren't worth guarding.


Well Damon hasn't done jack so far this game,still think he is the man?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The sad thing is Speed is right (it's not sad that he's right... but that Damon is our best/only perimeter threat at the 1).

It's particularly sad because Damon is so inept at running the offense that they had Wells bringing the ball up to start the game. A guy who scored 45 points in game 2 and Mo was essentially starting him at the 1 offensively. Very frustrating.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

ONE SHOT???

He hit the last TWO SHOTS of the Lakers game, the second to last shot over Shaq.

And it was NOT his only game winner this season. He put the team on his back in Golden State, and hit three straight shots including the game winner at the buzzer.

Learn the game. Seriously.

GO Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> ONE SHOT???
> 
> He hit the last TWO SHOTS of the Lakers game, the second to last shot over Shaq.
> ...


Wow. 2 games. What a leader.

Seriously, stop with the condescending tags to your posts. Seriously.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

There were MANY others. Those were just two examples. Must I mention them all? How about ALL FOUR games vs Seattle? How bout the game vs the Grizzlies where he shot 16-20? How bout last year's playoffs vs Lakers? We lost, but he was SENSATIONAL.

Go Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> There were MANY others. Those were just two examples. Must I mention them all? How about ALL FOUR games vs Seattle? How bout the game vs the Grizzlies where he shot 16-20? How bout last year's playoffs vs Lakers? We lost, but he was SENSATIONAL.
> 
> Go Blazers


Dude. You can name a game here and a game there where he scored points. But has he EVER led his team to a meaningful victory? No.

Tracy Murray once scored 50 points in a game. Was he a leader? No.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Dallas is starting to defer to Dirk Nowitzki and....*

......it's starting to help us. Nash and Finley aren't even looking for their shots and they only have 3 pts total between them.

Nick Van Exel is the one that scares me right now, though. He is looking for his shot and he could be a killer in the 4th.

Go Blazers


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

Dirk has to take over in close games


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Every game is meaningful. Wallace is way better than Murray. You are obviously a casual fan who doesn't watch all the games. I've seen Wallace carry this team many times. You said he hadn't EVER done it. Your statement was ludicrous. Wallace carried us to victory in three games in the 2000 WCF. Please. Learn.

Go Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Defering to a guy who is scoring 38 points per game and is 10-17 tonight is not neccesarily a bad idea. Sheed can't guard Dirk Nowitzki.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, Sheed CAN guard him. It's Daniels and Damon who CANT. Are you watching? Dirk hits his open shots and his shots off pick and rolls on little guys. But he doesn't shoot a high % with Wallace on him.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I am not a casual fan. I have watched every single (televised) game this season. I have in fact watched every (televised) game over the last 4 seasons. I've been watching the Blazers for 14 years.

My point about Tracy Murray should be obvious to anyone who isn't an idiot. Just because you score a lot of points, doesn't mean that you are leading your team.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I think it makes sense to either state facts or opinions. Don't state fake facts and then when they're shown to be incorrect (if not on their face ridiculous) say, "Yeah, OK, n isn't correct, but n + 1 is!" followed shortly by "OK, n + 1 isn't correct, but n + 2 is!"

It's just a waste of time and it makes one look silly, IMO.

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

How bout THAT momentum????

Dallas has only 6 pts in the third quarter.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Rasheed is playing hard - good defense on Dirk, tipping balls to others for rebounds, etc. Stuff that doesn't show in the boxscore, but helps to win games.

Randolph is having a big 3rd quarter - I like it a lot!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Exactly, if Fork, you have watched every game this year, than you KNOW that it is SILLY to say that Sheed has never taken responsibility for the Blazers winning a single game.

Go Blazers


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed is right. It's not so much that you want to see Davis at the line, it's that you want to see Bradley and LaFrentz sitting on the bench in foul trouble.

Look at how open the middle is in the 3rd quarter. Why? In part because of all those fouls on those two guys.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

C'mon guys! Let's stretch this 15 point lead into a 25 point win!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

No s*** Speed is right!!!

Seriously. People should pay attention.

Go Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Exactly, if Fork, you have watched every game this year, than you KNOW that it is SILLY to say that Sheed has never taken responsibility for the Blazers winning a single game.
> 
> Go Blazers


My original statement:

"That'd be the first time ever that Sheed has accepted the responsibility to lead this team."

Is still true. The man has NEVER stepped up to LEAD this team. He has had several games where he has scored a lot of points. He has NEVER been a leader.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Third Quarter Score: 29-6 and counting.*

Nice D guys!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I LOVE IT! 

Rasheed has an open 3, but throws it inside to Zach, who draws the 5th foul on Bradley.

Go Blazers!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

WOOHOO!!!

31-6!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Actually, Sheed CAN guard him. It's Daniels and Damon who CANT. Are you watching? Dirk hits his open shots and his shots off pick and rolls on little guys. But he doesn't shoot a high % with Wallace on him.


Actually, Sheed can't. He refused to push through the pick, which is still part of defense last time I checked, because he's #1 lazy, #2 stupid and/or #3 couldn't care less. My guess is #3 because that's been Sheed's MO throughout his career.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

What a run! 21 to 0!

I guess Dirk is human after all....


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Then how come we just went on a 21-0 run????

LEARN.

The Mavs deferred to Dirk and now he's gone cold and they have NOTHING.

Go Blazers


----------



## ***Finch*** (Feb 17, 2003)

portland is outscroing them 31-6?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

It's incredible how much you think you know. Dirk took 2 shots during that run. In fact, during that entire quarter. 2 shots. 

2 shots.

2.

2 shots.

That's the biggest reason why Portland went on a huge run, they went away from Dirk.

Learn.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Wow, a 21-0 run.

"We'll make that our Oil Can Henry's RUN OF THE GAME!" 









:rbanana: :vbanana: 
:twave: 
:mob:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We did a good job of denying him the ball. It's called defense. and he missed those shots.

LEARN


GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

YES


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*When DA had the flu last year, he PLAYED.*

And he played WELL.

Finley is a WIMP.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Quote of the game from JVG:

"What are 'flu-like symptoms?...It's either the flu or it's not. Commit!"


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Can I throw my two cents in?

Rasheed can do a good job of defending Dirk. He's doing that tonight.

In the last 3 games, his defense hasn't been as good. He didn't have the intensity or the drive.

And, there have been some times - even tonight - where Dirk has simply put in shots that would have gone in no matter WHO was defending him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Was that Duct tape*

they just applied to Bonzi's leg?


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: I think this one is over...*



> Originally posted by <b>Sheedfan30</b>!
> I think this one is over...


You were right!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, Finley's in now....


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

27" Television - $299

Cable service - $44 a month

Chips and drinks consumed while watching the game - $3

The look on Mark Cuban's face with 6:20 left in the game - Priceless


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm also inclined to point out that there are degrees of illness.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> Quote of the game from JVG:
> 
> "What are 'flu-like symptoms?...It's either the flu or it's not. Commit!"


There's an analogy regarding the Blazers defending the Nash/Dirk pick and roll in there somewhere...

Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 27" Television - $299
> 
> Cable service - $44 a month
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*TV announcer at half: "I don't think Mavs have to worry about being blown out"*

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*What have we learned.*

The Mavs beat us when Dirk shoots 70% from the three point line.


LMAO!!!

You can't do that all series long!!!


GO BLAZERS


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm inclined to point out that there are degrees of wimps!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

no more!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*I told ALL you cowards (true Blazer fans not included) that our Blazers....*

.....would play like MEN.


EAT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

All you cowards who said we couldn't beat them. All you cowards who said we had no heart or desire. All you cowards who said we couldn't win with Damon on the floor. All you cowards who said the game was over at halftime.

GET LOST!!!

GO BLAZERS!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: TV announcer at half: "I don't think Mavs have to worry about being blown out"*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't know who said that (I tend not to watch halftime shows) but I DID catch Kenny Smith saying that he still thought Portland was going to win. So some minor props to him.

Also, it's just a breath of fresh air to hear an announcer who's not coming in with some sort of chip on his shoulder about the Blazers. JVG was SO much less painful to listen to than Walton (who was at an all-time most annoying in game 3, IMO).

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I wonder when we're going to see posts about Finley and Nash being bench players because of their lack of production tonight...

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Dirk said he wanted to avoid getting blown out and the announcer laughed and said "I don't think they have to worry about getting blown out"

LMAO!!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Dirk said he wanted to avoid getting blown out and the announcer laughed and said "I don't think they have to worry about getting blown out"


Craig Sager said it? Maybe that's the key: for CS to give them a false sense of security.

Sager actually was one of two fellow Northwestern alumni on the court... man, is Eschmeyer bad! I usually root for the lone Wildcat in the NBA, but I loved him being out of his depth tonight.

My favorite play of his was when ZR fouled Najera, but EE raised his hand because he knew he fouled Wallace and didn't want Najera to get another foul. Too bad the refs didn't listen to him.



Ed O.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

It was a good game. Hey, a playoff win! I haven't seen one of those in... three years!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*The Official "Damon played Well so Deal With it, Mouse Haters!" Thread*

17 points, 11 assists, 5 rebounds, playoff win over Dallas Mavs.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Our free throws keep going up.

We shot FORTY TWO free throws tonight.

And we shot 39 the game before that.

I LOVE IT.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Where is everyone?

When we lost the last three games, everyone was in here to bash us. Where is everyone to praise us and admit they were wrong???

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

This has to be one of the least-classy "told you so"'s I've ever seen...

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Damon played Well so Deal With it, Mouse Haters!" Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> 17 points, 11 assists, 5 rebounds, playoff win over Dallas Mavs.
> 
> Go Blazers


I am not a Damon hater, I have said numerous times on this board that he is my boy, but throught the 1st 3 games he was complacent and a dribble-aholic as well as a defensive liability, finally he learned to go under the pick n roll and he finally attacked the zone. I have no problem whatsoever with Damon playing as long as he is agressive and plays tough defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Where is everyone?
> 
> When we lost the last three games, everyone was in here to bash us. Where is everyone to praise us and admit they were wrong???
> ...


im actually not feeling great, but Im extremely happy I was dead wrong.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon has played well all series. He has been one of our consistent bright spots. I believe he has hit double figures every game. I know he got 16 in game one.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Good.

And hey, it's not directed towards you. You were one of the good guys the last few days.

SoCalBlazer Fan too. Hap. A few others.

The rest of you, you should be ashamed of yourselves.

Seriously. So many cowards in here. Some BLazer fans were even talking about rooting for Dallas!!! HUH??? 

Hey, this was our first must win all year, and we DOMINATED with three of our best players out.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well it does not take a certified genius to know when zach starts he produces and to beat dallas pick n roll you dont switch it,you just go under it.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

[soapbox]
Not to make too much of a much about it, but while I appreciate (a) you have not wavered in your support for the Blazers, and (b) you recognize that some of us are (mainly) there with you, it just doesn't do anyone any good to try to rub something in someone's face. I THINK that people would have caught some sense of "I told you so" from one of your other 12 threads...
[/soapbox]

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You mean Finley-not-feeling-great or upset-that-we-won-not-feeling-great?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

13 of his 16 was in the 1st half, he has played above average but not very consistent, it is his lack of agressiveness throughout the series that has aggrivated me and the fact that he wouldn't just go under the P n R.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I will jump in here and say it...

Damon played a great game.... 

I actually thought he played a SMART game as well...
he went the little bit extra in some cases to get that assist...

:banana:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

it sure looked like it to me...


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

If Damon were able to distribute on a consistent level like he did tonight, the Blazers would be much better than they have been with him in the past.

Damon wasn't fantastic tonight (ZR was borderline fantastic, and everyone else was solid), but he DID get more assists than he had attempted shots.

And if he continues to hit open shots and do a decent job of penetrating, Dallas will have a tougher time knocking Portland out than they did based on the first 3 games of the series.

Ed O.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

that has to be one of the most frustrating things about this team....

you have several players... playing out of position...

granted this time its due to injuries, but same result


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: The Official "Damon played Well so Deal With it, Mouse Haters!" Thread*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> 17 points, 11 assists, 5 rebounds, playoff win over Dallas Mavs.
> 
> Go Blazers


If he played like this at least every other game, we'd like him more.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

No one in the league averages those numbers. No one. But hey, he has been playing very well this series.

We must be wary of Nash next game.

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: What have we learned.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> The Mavs beat us when Dirk shoots 70% from the three point line.
> 
> 
> ...


please just put these topics underneath the series thread, too confusing when there are this many active threads.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> 27" Television - $299
> 
> Cable service - $44 a month
> ...


LOL MAS!
:clap:
:twave:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS, are you blind???? Damon scored 7 points in the first quarter.

He finished with 17 pts 11 assts, 5 rebs

how is that NOTHING???

yes, i'm happy he's out there!

WERENT YOU??

Go Blazers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> No one in the league averages those numbers.


Especially Damon.

Speed, you must be a big fan of the Iraqi minister of information.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We had that same scenario in game 2. We just could not finish it off...

their big men had lots of fouls, some fouled out


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Good.
> 
> And hey, it's not directed towards you. You were one of the good guys the last few days.
> ...


not that I mind being called a good guy..I thought I was actually one of the bad guys. I kinda said they didn't stand a chance because they were not playing up to their level.



> The rest of you, you should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> Seriously. So many cowards in here. Some BLazer fans were even talking about rooting for Dallas!!! HUH???


I'd sooner rather blind my own cat than root for another team against my team. (other then to keep the Lakers out of the playoffs)



> Hey, this was our first must win all year, and we DOMINATED with three of our best players out.
> 
> GO BLAZERS


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone know the status of Dale Davis and Yega for Wednesday's nights game? We need BOTH!:yes:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Please don't bash Damon and ask for him to be yanked while he's having one of the best playoff games of his career.

Thank you.

Go Blazers


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Zach played big tonight, I hope he can keep playing like that, when he was in college I didn't follow basketball, how good was he on Michigan State?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man.... I hope we win on Wednesday...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

oh PUL-LEASE,this is the 1st time Damon has played consistent in a playoff game since Game 6 of the 2000 WCF, it is not my fault he was complacent the first 3 games of the series,he can play all he wants as long as his defense is above average and he is agressive. I have no problem with Damon.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Zach played big tonight, I hope he can keep playing like that, when he was in college I didn't follow basketball, how good was he on Michigan State?


He came off the bench the one year he was at MSU. He was a BIG-TIME prep player, though (top 10 by everyone, top 5 in many and top 1 ahead of players like Darius Miles in others).

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> Man.... I hope we win on Wednesday...


You're not going to start a thread pondering if we should root for Dallas on Wednesday? 

Ed O.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

MAS, you posted DURING THE GAME that Damon was doing nothing. He was playinG GREAT.

AND WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???

HE scored 16 points in GAME ONE!!!

This was not his first good game in the playoffs since 2000.

Just cuz we lost game one does not mean he didn't play well.

Don't back down now. You were calling Damon out all game.

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> He came off the bench the one year he was at MSU. He was a BIG-TIME prep player, though (top 10 by everyone, top 5 in many and top 1 ahead of players like Darius Miles in others).
> ...


Wasn't he like a co-Mr. Basketball in the state of Indiana with jared Jefferies?! I know he did start in the Final Four at MSU and he is playing how did at MSU like he is playing now, getting minutes and being a big energy productive scoring/rebounding machine.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> MAS, you posted DURING THE GAME that Damon was doing nothing. He was playinG GREAT.
> 
> AND WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???
> ...


Uh I kinda of posted at halftime when Damon was playing like my dog's arse,and Dallas was beating us at that time too and Damon WAS being non-agressive and he WAS getting burned on the pick n roll.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon played well ALL GAME long. HE was aggressive looking for his shot and he was knocking them down early.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

please take that question to the official game thread for Game 5 which I started a few days ago while everyone else made fun of me and you were busy bashing our only PG and outside shooter who could possibly make up for the absence of Pip and DA and the only guy who really talks to the media and has said all along that we could still win when we were down 0-3.

Go Blazers


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

*Sheed's Post-game Comments*

Did anyone catch the Post-game Press Conference on NBA TV after the game?

_*Sheed and Randolph directly after the game.*_

Question 1 for Sheed:
"Both teams played hard."

Question 2 for Sheed:
"Both teams played hard."

Question 3 for Sheed:
"Both teams played hard."

Question 4 for Sheed:
"Both teams played hard."

Question 5 for Sheed:
"Both teams played hard, god bless."

That was really immature. If he was going to waste their time, he might as well of not showed up at the Press Conference.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

what's immature? both teams did play hard and god bless him too!

Go Blazers


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

7 points in the first quarter,but he was not still attacking the zone and he was getting abused on the pick n roll, enough with this Damon shoulda/shouldn't have palyed reply crap we won bottom line ,onto game 5.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Sheed doesn't want to say anything that could end up and bite him in the but, I'm glad he semi-kept his mouth shut.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Dude, you were the bum calling for him to be yanked while he was having a GREAT game. Even Van Gundy said he was fantastic. Now you know to keep quiet while Damon leads us to history making win in Game 7 next Sunday.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

exactly

he's smart


----------



## Pat13nt1y Wa1t1ng (Feb 8, 2003)

damon used to be fantastic in toronto draining down all these shots; what happened ??


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Damon's dribble penetration was awesome tonight. We need him to drive like that more often so he can draw in the defense and dish.

We also need

ahem

a healthy Pippen, Davis, DA, Sabonis, and Bonzi.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Uh I would appreciate it if you would not call me a "bum", the one thing that is very unique about this board is name calling is not allowed,so just chill.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Sheed's Post-game Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>Sheed30</b>!
> Did anyone catch the Post-game Press Conference on NBA TV after the game?
> 
> _*Sheed and Randolph directly after the game.*_
> ...


He's done that all season.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: Sheed's Post-game Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>tblazrdude</b>!
> 
> 
> He's done that all season.


yeah,no kidding, so what's the big surprise/deal?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> You're not going to start a thread pondering if we should root for Dallas on Wednesday?
> ...


no, i was going to start one about the fact thatt I need to get the mail and take out the trash.

:laugh:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

DA will be back for the NBA Finals, I think.

I hope.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Blazers win when it matters.*

1-0 in elimination games.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Sheed's Post-game Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah,no kidding, so what's the big surprise/deal?


the only reason it was a big deal tonight is because there is national media in town, so they're not used to Rasheed's typical post game antics.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers win when it matters.*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> 1-0 in elimination games.


:whatever:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

You know you do not get any extra brownie points for starting threads? ... it does not add to your post count. I think you set a new playoff record for starting threads today Speed :rofl:


1-0 in elimination games???

care to explain that one?

it did not work last year... or the year before....


anyways. Go Blazers.. concentrate and play D in D


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

> MAS RipCity quote:
> Originally posted by tblazrdude!
> 
> 
> ...


It's one thing to do it in the locker room to the local media, but to come out in front of national media and act that way is another.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Sheed's Post-game Comments*



> Originally posted by <b>Sheed30</b>!
> 
> That was really immature. If he was going to waste their time, he might as well of not showed up at the Press Conference.


Wallace has explained why he doesn't talk to the media...he feels that they mischaracterize what he says to better fit their stories.

However, the league fines players if they don't show up for the press conference.

Therefore, this is his way of not getting fined, yet not talking to the media.

It's fairly intelligent on his part. I don't think it's immature, I think he has good reason not to talk to media.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Well Mr. Guarantee...*

AAAAAHHHH!!! Wrong again, as usual. Wallace scored 23, not 35...backed up with a whopping 5 boards! Now THERE'S a true PF for ya.

Your "I told you sos" ring pretty hollow when you're wrong the VAST majority of the time. Funny how you never respond on the multitude of the times you are called out for being clueless on your predictions and guarantees, but when you get lucky, and guess right, you're here beating your chest about what a guru you are.

The saying that starts with "Even a blind pig..." comes to mind.

Trade Wallace! I can't wait till he's gone.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

They all matter.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Sheed has stepped up and carried his team. He did it against Golden State. He called for the ball on the last three possessions and sank each shot.

He also stepped up led today. You know what he did today? Apparently CatchnRelease is NOT AWARE. 

For the better of the team, he switched to Small Forward so that Wells could play SG and so that Zach Randolph could get more minutes.

Now THAT is leadership.

and 23 pts and 5 rebs is VERY GOOD for a small forward.

he also turned down some threes and got the ball inside to Zach.

THAT is leadership.

But you guys just don't understand the game.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We weren't 1-0 last year.

We were 0-1.

Only the elimination games matter. If you win all elimination games, you win the NBA championship. And that's what we want to do.

The Blazers are 1.000 in these championship games.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Exactly. And he doesn't say anything mean spirited.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> please take that question to the official game thread for Game 5 which I started a few days ago while everyone else made fun of me and you were busy bashing our only PG and outside shooter who could possibly make up for the absence of Pip and DA and the only guy who really talks to the media and has said all along that we could still win when we were down 0-3.
> 
> Go Blazers


Daniels and McInnis are also point guards and are very legit.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Daniels really hasn't played much point for us or even for the Spurs. In fact, he got booted out of San Antonio because he refused to play point for them. He wanted to be a shooting guard for them.

And McInnis? He doesn't have the playoff experience or the experience playing with these guys that Damon has. 

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

McInnis also fully admits to not being very good at feeding the post. That's not exactly who we want starting for us in a big game, is it?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

if you are down 0-3 in a series best of 7, or 0-2 in a best of 5, then the next game is an elimination game...

since we were swept the last 2 years... we are 1-2 the last 3 years in elimination games


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

J-Mac seemed to play well this series when he came in though.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> ... And McInnis? He doesn't have the playoff experience or the experience playing with these guys that Damon has.


So does lack of playoff experience say we can not play a guy???
Then Randolph should be sitting on the pines.... he had hardly any minutes last year


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*Crack out the RED UNIFORMS!!!!*

This is it. Now is the time.

We are 0-2 in those black uniforms. When we won in Dallas, we wore red. We also wore red when we won in Sacramento. 

Now is the time. We'll scare the hell out of the Mavs if we come at them in those red unis.

Go BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

20.7 5-14 .357 0-2 .000 2-2 1.000 .70 1.30 2.00 4.0 .33 .00 1.00 2.00 4.0 

Those are JMAC's playoff numbers. Not very good. 4 pts a game in 20 minutes?

We need scoring with DA out. Esp vs Dallas.

Zach is different. He is WAY better than McINnis and we don't have a more experienced guy to play ahead of him.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

screw the last three years.

this year is all that matters

we are 1-0

period.

GO BLAZERS


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Sheed has stepped up and carried his team. He did it against Golden State. He called for the ball on the last three possessions and sank each shot.
> 
> He also stepped up led today. You know what he did today? Apparently CatchnRelease is NOT AWARE.
> ...


I'm certainly not so aware as to have guaranteed that the Lakers wouldn't make the playoffs, that's for sure. And, I guess I DON'T understand the game so well as to have guaranteed that the Blazers would lead the Pacific by All Star break and never look back as they took the number two seed in the playoffs...but hey, we can't all be as smart as you, can we?

But here's a news flash for ya, ZACH stepped up, not Wallace. And, who the hell CARES that Wallace actually did his job, for a change, against GS?

Here's another possibility you might want to consider, the Blazers were getting KILLED with Wallace playing PF on the perimeter in the previous games. When Mo says, "You're playing SF tonight," that's what he does, play SF. If Wallace was doing what's best for the team, he would have been playing C and SF much of the year...but he doesn't like too, so he doesn't. WHAA!

What Wallace does best is cry to the refs, and set a terrible example for the younger players.

Trade Wallce!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Actually, outscoring the Mavs is the ONLY way to beat them. If you don't outscore them, you lose.

THANK YOU, NBA, FOR CHANGING IT TO BEST OF SEVEN.

Very interesting. Orlando Magic became the THIRD 8th seed to ever beat a #1 seed three times in the first round. But they haven't won the series yet.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Zach stepped up because Wallace is versatile enough to go to the other position and still produce 23 pts and 5 rebs. I bet Zach couldn't have done that.

Go Blazers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I see.......... that is what I thought

selective logic :rofl:

Go Blazers!


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Zach, is a...*

second year bench player, who STEPPED up and played like a starter. Thank Zach for the win, not Wallace.

If Wallace is such a leader and so versatile, why didn't he do what's best for the team all year?

Btw, still no comment on all your completely WRONG guarantees?

Trade Wallace!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

actually, what YOU Did was selective!

Why did you only select the last three years???

Were you discussing the DALE DAVIS ERA???

LMAO!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

Blazers would not have won without Wallace tonight and you know it. 

And Wallace did play well all year. He was our best player all year and we won 50 games.

Zach was one of our worst players in training camp and took all year to get his game in shape. I'm glad.

Go Blazers


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

*screw the miracle minute...*

I say screw it... BRING ON THE MIRACLE QUARTER... we need a video of the 3rd...


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Zach stepped up because Wallace is versatile enough to go to the other position and still produce 23 pts and 5 rebs. I bet Zach couldn't have done that.
> 
> Go Blazers


He would not have huh? Well since you're big on one game rants, last time Zach started at the PF/C posistion he had 31-21! I think that is pretty damn good.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

You're wrong.

The last time Zach started, he had 27. It was vs Phoenix. I already had a thread about that.

And no, Zach can NOT play SF. LMAO!!

Go Blazers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

you stated 1-0 in elimination games... stating this years series...

saying "The Blazers ARE 1-0 in elimation games" indicates all of antiquity....

it only took me one year to prove you wrong.. the other was for good measure...

:rofl:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

We need to bottle it up, and send on Blazer One to Dallas...

open it in the 3rd quarter once again... it seems to be our make or break quarter...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Only the elimination games matter. If you win all elimination games, you win the NBA championship.


But you can also be eliminated in elimination games.

Look at this logic: if you make the playoffs and never face an elimination game, you win the championship. And that's what we want.

Winning non-elimination games allows you to avoid elimination games. So they *do* matter!


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

If you win all your elimination games, you win the title. Period.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*The Blazers Would Not Have Won Without...*



> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> Blazers would not have won without Wallace tonight and you know it.
> 
> And Wallace did play well all year. He was our best player all year and we won 50 games.
> ...


Zach tonight and you know it.

You didn't say why Wallace hasn't been playing C and SF all year, if he's such a leader and so versatile. Doesn't a leader do what's best for the team?

Trade Wallace


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*One final thought for today.... (Dallas knows how to choke)*

These guys blew a 30 pt lead this year. They don't respond well to pressure. They like big comfy leads. We are starting to put some doubt in their minds with a big win like today. We can win this series.

Go Blazers


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Rasheed is a child and apparently always will be. I'm sure his mother can justify his behavior, but the rest of the world thinks he is a chump because he's never accepted, or adapted to, the responsibilities of an adult. I'd have to agree with the rest of the world.

Weak effort Rasheed...be a man like most every other NBA All-Star caliber player. You're embarrassing us.

I guess I kinda sound like the "big" Dixie Chick. Oh well, this dude IS guilty.


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

are minstrel and i not a part of the rest of the world????

not everyone thinks like you do


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

and did Sheed answer Katy Brown's questions as well?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Speed</b>!
> You're wrong.
> 
> The last time Zach started, he had 27. It was vs Phoenix. I already had a thread about that.
> ...


Speed,

Were you at the game? You talk and insult everyone who doesn't agree with your distorted view. :banghead: It is getting old. OL is still in biz you know. :argue: 

BTW-As much as I HATE the Rat He and Zach won this game. All year long you had post about Rasheed is one of the top 3 PF. Guess what Nowitski had 22 on him again in the first half. Granted he turned an ankle in game 1 but he played pretty average again tonight. 

If this was Vegas you would be broke. 

Please don't go out of your way to insult Gym Rat and CAR
:banghead:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

We haven't needed Wallace to. Zach wasn't ready to start at PF at the top of the season. He was TERRIBLE in camp.

Go Blazers


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

I never said Sheed was top 3 pf all year long


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I agree that it would be interesting to see what happens if we keep the pressure on them. They are a mentally weak team. Win on Wed. and it will go to whoever wants it more...or who Stern decides he wants to win it. (Sorry, Laker scars haven't healed)


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

I'd group you with "family". I'm positive I don't have to explain to you what "the rest of the world" thinks of Rasheed. Dude's digging (maybe) out of a hole that's 3 miles from China.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Whenever you go on the road in the playoffs,all you really want to get is a spilt, Dallas got that. I would not say they choked but they should have killed us this whole series with so many injuries occuring to our team, it truely is a miracle we have stayed competitive throughout this series.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

Speed guaranteed Sheed will score 35+.

NOT EVEN CLOSE!!

Hey Speed, going back to the old fanhome days, do you know how many of your predictions you've been wrong on?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Its certainly worth a try... the black ones did not work...

Dont forget for the team to disembark on the north promenade at DFW....

funny thing... the mention of CRACK in the title by someone named SPEED.... :rofl:


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Rasheed doesn't care what people think about how he gives interviews. As Minstrel said, Wallace has made his position clear, and if he's going to be consistent in his approach (saying nothing to the media) while not getting fined/suspended/whatever by the NBA, he's doing the best thing.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

lol bob, i said bring them out in game 1,and game 2, i guess cheeks/equipment manager did not listen, needless to sa I would be very surprised NOT to see them being worn on Wednesday.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Rasheed doesn't care what people think about how he gives interviews. As Minstrel said, Wallace has made his position clear, and if he's going to be consistent in his approach (saying nothing to the media) while not getting fined/suspended/whatever by the NBA, he's doing the best thing.
> 
> Ed O.


whats so stupid is the local news stations will interview him, knowing full well that he won't answer, and then show it on tv.

Then they'll talk about how he doesn't talk to the media (usually this is after a loss too) and how horrible that is. Then they'll show the clip of him not answering or saying hte same thing over and over to emphasize it.


And then the whole thing is repeated over and over as tho we fans don't already get the picture.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

If you never face an elimination game, you win the title. Period.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> We need to bottle it up, and send on Blazer One to Dallas...
> 
> open it in the 3rd quarter once again... it seems to be our make or break quarter...


You are VERY right my friend, the 3rd broke us in Game 1, helped us in Game 3 and eventually carried us to a victory in Game 4.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

WE bought a win tonight YAY! Now it is either start a playoff win streak or start a new losing streak,who knows what will happen


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I would have to say.. there are many faces of Sheed...

although he does not address the media expcept he has too physically, he gets by, by not responding appropriately...

but

the other side of Sheed is he goes to schools, hospitals and other events in the community willingly, and seems to enjoy it. And he has always been reported to be a great father...

both very good things in my book...

this makes him more than just a child to me...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

well anyone who is anyone here knows that ive been the most dedicated Damon fan around , through all the crap and beyond. Over the last while ive noticed damon try to step up a bit , lets face it peeps , he was extremely in the dog house and has worked his way back with far few of the gripes that have happened in the past. He has kept in top shape and practising hard and is by all accounts the hardest trainer in the squad. He has been there to talk to the media even at our lowest points and has always had the faith to put out a positive shine to the fans. Its a maturity thing and I think its happening now for him, I know people have different points of view on him and thats understandable, but too me he has had the hardest year of his career this year and has come out still standing.

Great game today! finally the line up i wanted , sheed, damon, wells, dd, zach. All credit to the guys and those fans that still believe.

Go Blazers!!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I would have to say.. there are many faces of Sheed...
> 
> although he does not address the media expcept he has too physically, he gets by, by not responding appropriately...
> ...


Wha--?

He's not an evil brat?

What are you doing to the illusions of some Wallace-bashers, TB?

Ed O.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

A few thoughts:

1) Did Nowitzki feel some fatigue for the first time? He hit his first two shots of the 3rd quarter, then went 0-4, then sat down for the rest of the game. I'd like to think that my theory of "Dirk's played too many minutes in the first three games" actually had some validity. We'll never know for sure, but.....I'd like to think so.

2) It was Bonzi who played every minute of the game tonight. And because of the short bench, the key players for the Blazers played major minutes. Will that affect them on Wednesday? I think not, and I certainly hope not. They've got 3 days to rest up, and because their backs are still against the wall, I hope that the adrenaline (sp?) is still flowing in Game #5.

3) How many more injuries is this team going to have? I'd like to think that Sabonis will be available - at least for short stints - on Wednesday to give our frontcourt some rest when its needed. And hopefully the team learned on Friday how to play when Sabonis is on the court - cut to the basket whenever he's got the ball.


----------



## brewmaster (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> whats so stupid is the local news stations will interview him, knowing full well that he won't answer, and then show it on tv.
> ...


I agree with you 100%, Hap. Wallace has been the same way for as long as I can remember. And being that I'm a diligent Blazer fan, I know this.

But to the casual fan, I've seen KATU in Portland make it look like Sheed was coming off to a jerk to Katie Brown. I like Katie, but, uuhhh . . . duhh . . . Katie. You know he's going to give the same exact answer everytime. Don't make it sound like it's newsworthy and/or something new.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

It would be interesting to make a poll on NBA.com and ask "Which starting PG put up these numbers this weekend?"

17 points, 11 assists, 5 rebounds

and see what the results would be....

I would bet my last dollar, the nation would not pick Damon as the 1st choice.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> the other side of Sheed is he goes to schools, hospitals and other events in the community willingly, and seems to enjoy it. And he has always been reported to be a great father...


i thought those were contractually obligated visits...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>brewmaster</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with you 100%, Hap. Wallace has been the same way for as long as I can remember. And being that I'm a diligent Blazer fan, I know this.
> ...


its sorta like begging the question in a way. 

I mean, if I were to go up to someone who hates me guys, and then go "I'm not touching you I'm not touching you I'm not touching you I'm not touching you I'm not touching you" and then they punched me squared the tucsons, wouldn't you all not be surprised?

 

you mean sheed *doesn't* talk to the media!?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I would like to see them wear them.

But they won't I'm afraid.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: screw the miracle minute...*



> Originally posted by <b>sabas4mvp</b>!
> I say screw it... BRING ON THE MIRACLE QUARTER...


I'm working on getting everyone a video clip of the Perfect Quarter from '90-'91...

Once I do, I have to figure out a way for everyone to be able to download it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> ...
> 40 rebounds +
> 35 free throws attempted
> ...



http://www.nba.com/games/20030427/DALPOR/boxscore.html

We got 43 rebounds, and got outrebounded by 1
but team rebounds were 15-7 in favor of us, usually a sign of hustle and beating the opponent to the loose ball 

42 FT but only made 30.. man we make this difficult. We still loose a lot of points a game by bad FT shooting. Those are free shots!!!

we had 24 assists, and only 10 fast break points... I still would like to see 30 assists. But I thought the passing was especially good in the 1st quarter. Good rotations

8 turnovers is awesome... 

41.3 FG%, and 40% from the arc.... not great, but not bad either


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 8 turnovers is awesome...


Perhaps the most telling stat of the game, *TB*! Very few "easy" points for the Mavs tonight - they've been killing Portland with those buckets this series.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

They just showed it on TNT. They edited the questions out, so all you saw was Rasheed saying, "Both teams played hard....Both teams played hard....Both teams played hard. God bless."

Then they showed a short clip of Mo who in commenting on the game finished by saying something like, "...and played hard. Have you heard that before?" and laughing.

Kenny Smith defended Rasheed, and attributed the "God bless" to Def Comedy Jam. Mario Ellie was neutral, but Ernie was pretty critical of Sheed.


Personally, I found Rasheed's act funny the first time he did it (after the All-Star break), but I think its tired and that he could find a nice compromise where he shares genuine thoughts/feelings once every 6-7 games. He wouldn't have to participate in every post game interview, but when he did, it would be nice to actually get something of substance from him. I think that everyone - from the league office down - would be more than happy with that much from him. Is that too much to ask from Sheed?


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

What makes the whole thing with Rasheed completely frustrating is that he seems to be a good guy most of the time. He obviously has a temper, like a lot of us do, and he is somewhat controlling it this year. Apart from his treatment of the media and temper during games it seems he might be an ok guy. 

He would do our team and our city a huge favor if he'd just allow everyone to get to know that other side of him. I'm sure people would sing his praises if he would. He doesn't have his importance to this team and city in perspective. It's like he doesn't think he matters.

Until he makes a change, we don't have a choice but to shake our heads in disgust at his unprofessionalism.


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

When he's a Raptor next year or in Charlotte no one will bother to ask him squat, so let him be a chump for the little time left Mr. NO SHOW has in the lime light as our so called " GO TO GUY!"

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Speed (Dec 31, 2002)

*NBA.com refers to us as "Zach Randolph's Blazers"*

A new era dawning?

I'm still mad at him for punching Ruben.

Go Blazers


----------



## Terrible (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe Speed is Minstrels alter ego!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

If two teams play in an elimination game in a forest and nobody sees it... is anyone eliminated?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Rasheed has been like this for years now, and there's nothing wrong with it.

By the way, it's not true that Wallace never speaks with the media... He talks with Wheels and Rice after the games all the time on the radio, and he actually talks, not the "both teams played hard" sentence over and over.

I could bring up something Bill Russell once said about why he never signed autographs

"I owe the public exactly what it owes me, nothing."

Same is true in Wallace's case. As much as us fans would like to actually hear him give an honest responce, he doesn't have to.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

ok right they all do matter, correct.
fact is when we were on the verge everyone pulled finger and we played like a really playoff team. 
as far as the post season , this was the verge and we live to fight another day!

Go Blazers!


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

*Damon's Quote*

"It's been a loooong road," Stoudamire said. "Maybe when the season is over I'll be able relax and reflect on what it all means. This was a good game for all of us. Nobody gave up. We got off to a good start and kept a lead, then we had that big run that we always have." 

Did he realized it was 10-4 Dallas? Is this guy high 24/7? The MAvs were leading mid way through the 2nd qtr and half time. He had his best game in 3 yrs and kudos for him. He should be in politics.

:mrt:


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Rasheed has been like this for years now, and there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> By the way, it's not true that Wallace never speaks with the media... He talks with Wheels and Rice after the games all the time on the radio, and he actually talks, not the "both teams played hard" sentence over and over.
> ...


Where did you hear that "all the time" Listen to them *ALL* the Time and I have heard may be 5 RW interviews. He is a jackass when it comes to the media and fans. I asked for his signature in Washington Square 4 yrs ago after we beat Utah and he just grinned and walked by me. (And I was polite)

BTW-He does owe us 2 min of his time. It is in his job description. It just shows he is an immature baby and an a hole.


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*OK, Who Screwed Up About 5...*

different threads by throwing them all in a hat, shaking, and combining them into one nonsensical thread?


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: OK, Who Screwed Up About 5...*



> Originally posted by <b>BealzeeBob</b>!
> different threads by throwing them all in a hat, shaking, and combining them into one nonsensical thread?


Did the best I could - the request came from the majority of the people on this site last night. I responded to what they wanted.

Maybe if people would be more careful in starting threads that belong in a topic already here, this would NOT be the situation. And, it was 5 threads it was about 20 threads.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RW#30</b>!
> 
> BTW-He does owe us 2 min of his time. It is in his job description. It just shows he is an immature baby and an a hole.


You MIGHT be more mature than he is, but you're evidently bad at math.

There are tens of thousands of Blazers fans. If he owed them each 2 minutes of his time he would owe about a month for a single Blazers home game. This is OBVIOUSLY not the case.

He doesn't owe you jack. Especially if you're going to turn around and call him derogatory names because he doesn't sign something for you.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

There's not a single athlete or celebrity that signs EVERY autograph... it's just not possible when you get up to a certain level of fame.

Don't think that it's anybody's obligation to sign a piece of paper for you. Maybe he would have reacted more warmly if instead of asking something of him, you had said "Hey Sheed, great series, keep up the good work". Maybe you would have gotten a REAL smile and a few words. Wouldn't that have been more valuable than some scribbled ink?

I'm sure it stung that he didn't stop for you, but you know that that's the kind of cat he is. Taking it personally and hating him for it seems like a bit of an overreaction. But I guess if you can't appreciate the guy for who he is, then it's another story. I don't think I appreciate Ruben for who he is, but I've always had much love for Sheed...

Cheers


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Cal Ripken Jr. once said you can sign a thousand autographs but the one person you turn down because you have to go home and sleep hates you for not giving two minutes of your time.


----------

